# USB Stick von CD-Rom Laufwerk befreien

## schotter

Hi,

ich habe hier - wie viele andere bestimmt auch - ein tolles Werbegeschenk. Nur blöderweise nervt mich der USB-Stick beim Einstecken mit - wie soll es anders sein - Werbung. Die würde ich gerne loswerden. Der Stick hat nur eine Partition:

```
schotter@kiste ~ $ ls /dev/sdc*

/dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1
```

Und die füllt den Stick zu 100% aus.

```
root@kiste ~ # fdisk /dev/sdc

Befehl (m für Hilfe): p

Platte /dev/sdc: 2035 MByte, 2035286016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 247 Zylinder, zusammen 3975168 Sektoren

Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x005396f3

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdc1              63     3975167     1987552+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```

Nach ein wenig googeln bin ich auf [url]blog.usboffice.kr/?p=146[/url] gestoßen und jetzt bin ich schon so weit, dass ich da wohl iwie die Firmware des Sticks anpacken müsste. Mit

```
schotter@kiste ~ $ usb-devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=03 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=cd12 ProdID=ef18 Rev=01.00

S:  Manufacturer=usb     

S:  Product=disk            

S:  SerialNumber=5BD2A5E8496056B7

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage
```

konnte ich mit Linux Hausmitteln immerhin schon die Vendor- und ProductID herausfinden. Was noch übrig bleibt ist die Firmware...Die Kommentare auf der Seite verweisen einen noch auf http://www.flashboot.ru/ und dort finde ich auch Einträge zur VID und PID, nur funktionieren die Windows Tools nicht :/

Hat jmd eine Idee wie ich die Firmware von dem Stick kriege, damit etwas herumspielen kann und sie letztlich wieder draufflashe? In manchen Foren wird noch geschrieben, dass man einfach mal das Gehäuse vom Stick aufmachen soll und dann entweder einen Schalter umlegen oder was löten muss. Das Gehäuse ist allerdings so gut zusammengeklebt, dass es beim Öffnen wohl kaputt geht, was ich gerne vermeiden würde.

Nun gut, wer Ideen hat, immer her damit!

Achja, auf der Kiste hier habe ich kein CD/DVD Laufwerk, folglich habe ich mir die Module dafür gesparrt, aber wenn ich den Stick an einem anderen Rechner (Sabayon) anstecke, dann wird dort ein /dev/sr0 angelegt, nur hat man darauf natürlich keinen Schreibzugriff.

----------

## toralf

Hhm, was auch immer Du versuchen willst, wieso machst du nicht 

```
dd if=/dev/sdc of =<file>
```

und mountest anschließend <file> per loop device als ISO Image. Dann kannst Du in Ruhe mit was auch immer an den Bits und Bytes herumspielen, ohne den Originalstick zu kompromittieren.

----------

## schotter

 *toralf wrote:*   

> (..) wieso machst du nicht 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/sdc of=<file>
> ```
> ...

 

Mit 

```
dd if=/dev/sr0 of=<file>
```

 bekomme ich zwar den Inhalt vom CD-Laufwerk, aber wirklich nützen tut mir das nicht. Ein 

```
dd if=neues_image.iso of=/dev/sr0
```

 kann nämlich nicht ausgeführt werden, weil kein Schreibzugriff möglich ist. Dein Vorschlag setzt eine Schicht zu hoch an, ich müsste noch etwas tiefer einsteigen, damit ich dieses nervige CD-Laufwerk ausschalten kann. Es hat eh nur 20MB.....mal schauen, ob ich damit weiter komme:

```
* dev-util/usb-robot

     Available versions:  0.2.0

     Homepage:            http://usb-robot.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         USB Reverse engineering tools
```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

kann es sein, dass dort so eine nette U3 Partition drauf ist? Falls ja, vielleicht hilft dir das nette Tool hier weiter: http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/

MfG. Stefan

----------

## strangerthandreams

Auch wenn ich gerade nichts zum Thema beitragen kann. möchte ich trotzdem darum bitten die Schilderung etwas zu intensivieren. Ich will ja nicht dumm sterben.

Was hast der USB-Stick mit einem CD-Rom-LW zu tun? Und warum wird nicht einfach der Stick neu partitioniert? Oder denke ich gerade irgendwie zu doof?

----------

## Max Steel

Nun ein USB-Stick kann ja auch eine Art USB-Hub sein, dessen Aufgabe es ist 2 Devices bereitzustellen, eins das sich als CDROM ausgibt und 1 weiteres das sich als USB-Stick ausgibt.

Nun kann entweder die CDROM-Unterstützung per Software abgeschaltet werden, oder du musst dich auf Hardware-Ebene begeben und den Controller umflashen…

Aber wie und wo und wann... kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

----------

